# Questions about settling down



## Oskar (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey all forum members!

Me and my girlfriend are moving to Australia later this year, her beeing the sponsor (citizen) and I got the partner 100 visa.

I have a few questions about settling down on this visa:

Can i open a bank account and getting a keycard before entering Australia?

Can i organise the Australian ID card and driver license before entering Australia? 

Would the banks give me (us) a joint home loan, car loans etc when beeing on a 100 visa? 

We´re moving to South Australia if that would make any diffrence.

Thanks!!!!

Oskar


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

All of this is very unlikely to happen. With loans - most banks grant them when you are a permanent resident and don't want to consider non-residents. 

For bank account or ID card or driving license you will need to see appropriate companies/organizations in person as they will need to collect some documents from you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Some banks if not all the majors have provision for you to open a bank account overseas, one as an example being ANZ - Travel and foreign exchange - Foreign Currency Rates & Currency Converter
The Bendigo Bank has amalgamated with the Bank of Adelaide though both names are likely still used and sometimes smaller banks can offer a more personalised service or at least not so many people in a branch if you need to attend for business.

There's no ID card and drivers licences are state based and you will need to attend a transport/licensing office with your existing licence, details via Citizenship & Living in Australia , a lot of good info there and you can usually use an overseas licence if in english for up to three months.

It'll just depend on the bank policy re loans but it's possible you may be able to get a joint loan though they will look at all aspects like what assets you have and employment/income.


----------



## Oskar (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok, i hought it would be so with the driving license.

But when it comes down to bank loans, when all set up in australia with jobs etc and permanently living there, would i be considered a loans in the bank like the normal citizen? 

Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Obviously there might be exceptions to this but most banks will refuse. One of the main requirements is that you are a permanent resident/citizen of Australia.


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

It'll be easier to get car loans, but for bank loans, the amount in which you'll be able to borrow will be significantly less (think 70-80% of the property - Loan to Valuation Ratio LVR), if you are not yet a permanent resident/citizen. Most banks however will refuse outright.


----------

